# Having A vent



## Mr Sad (Feb 18, 2020)

Brace yourself as i'm going to have a rant to get things off my chest
Today my ex who cheated on me and destroyed our family after 30 years of what i thought was a happy marriage just a couple of weeks before Christmas posted the following on facebook today as two of our adult children are not speaking to her at the moment.
" I'm not a bad person.I do love my children with all my heart.I just wish they would think about all the good things i have done for them over the years and not focus on the split with their dad "

Not a bad person she has cheated on every partner she has ever had and always slags off people behind their back...not my idea of a good person.

Love her children with all her heart yet she sends them just one quick five word txt per month if that since the split. plus rather than staying in the family home with our youngest daughter left her alone so that she could live with this other man...in fact the only reason i moved back to our family home with all it's bad memories is because my daughter was scared living there on her own.

Good things she has done for them.... whilst they were at school she didn't go to work and had the luxury of being a stay at home mother whilst other mom's had to work and bring up their children and when she did go back to work it was for 18 hours a week.

The icing on the cake... not focus on the split with their dad. We didn't split she cheated on me behind my back with my best friends brother after 30 years of marriage together, whilst she was seeing him she was telling me she loved me and got me to take her to concerts,the cinema etc and worst of all a trip away to stay with my best friend and his wife for a weekend all whilst seeing his brother.... at least own what you did and stop playing the victim.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

If anything... you should realize that Facebook is the world’s largest advertisement for Non-reality.
It’s almost humorous.... people post that stuff and it’s just so obvious that it is post-divorce spin.....


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Mr Sad said:


> ....in fact the only reason i moved back to our family home with all it's bad memories is because my daughter was scared living there on her own.


Good man!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

You could always just post back to correct the "split with their Dad" stuff and WHY the kids won't talk with her.
Just say she cheated, with who, and that the kids know -- I know that comment won't stay there long, but it will get the point across to a lot of folks...


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Bigjalann (Apr 4, 2020)

Facebook never equals reality...it is a haven for cheaters and spouse sharks. Glad you could get it off your chest.


----------



## Sad Momma (Jul 18, 2020)

Mr Sad said:


> Brace yourself as i'm going to have a rant to get things off my chest
> Today my ex who cheated on me and destroyed our family after 30 years of what i thought was a happy marriage just a couple of weeks before Christmas posted the following on facebook today as two of our adult children are not speaking to her at the moment.
> " I'm not a bad person.I do love my children with all my heart.I just wish they would think about all the good things i have done for them over the years and not focus on the split with their dad "
> 
> ...


You are a good man and deserve better. If she chose to leave after all that you have done for her then she will be the one who suffers in the end. It sounds like she is focusing on herself and making her happy and you need to do the same. It’s going to be hard but try to do something positive for you like joining a gym or going to counseling so that you can confirm that even though you have your faults you did not cause this and should find something and someone that makes you happy too.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Listen, I get you. Lots of people get you. 

My Ex did some of the same type of things. It is really insane. 

Just understand, she knows it is BS. She knows what she did, and she knows that she is a bad person. 

I hope you sat face book straight with the actual truth about what she did. 

It does not matter, how horrible would it be to be LIKE HER.

She will probably live a lie until the day she dies...


----------



## Mel1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

I had a friend like this. She cheated on her husband, moved in with the guy and basically started an entire new life. Kept posting pics of her daughter on FB but in reality, she had pretty much abandoned her. She moved hours away and had a new baby while only talking to her daughter maybe once a month. But kept posting photos making herself look like mom of the year. It was pretty disgusting. Your ex just wants sympathy and people don’t know any better so she will get it. But your kids know the truth. Focus on them and she will get what’s coming to her.


----------

